# Topics > AI in car and transport > Rail transport, railway, railroad >  Autonomous train, Thales Group, Neuilly-sur-Seine, France

## Airicist

Contributors:

Thales Group

Cubris ApS

thalesgroup.com/en/markets/transport/main-line-rail/train-autonomy

thalesgroup.com/en/events/smart-mobility-experience

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous train platform

Published on May 25, 2018




> Thales has developed several technical partnerships in Canada through one of its research labs: Cortaix; dedicated to Artificial Intelligence. The presentation will focus on challenges of moving to a safe autonomous train platform supporting computer vision and artificial intelligence

----------


## Airicist

How Thales’s SelTrac CBTC is driving driverless trains - Thales

Published on Nov 8, 2018




> SelTrac™  
> Driverless Solution 
> 
> The goal of every metro operator is transporting as many passengers as possible safely and efficiently at the lowest operating cost. 
> The best way to achieve that goal is a Fully Automated Operation (FAO), or driverless system, enabled by high performing CBTC.  And the proof is in excellent safety record and low operating costs Thales has achieved for over three decades.
> In 1985, the world’s very first driverless CBTC system was launched for the Vancouver Skytrainusing our SelTrac™ moving block solution –.
> Ever since, Thales has delivered this high-performance solution for many metro operators around the world.
> Let’s see how driverless works and what benefits it brings. 
> System control is provided through robust connectivity protected by Thales’ expertise in cybersecurity. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous City railway - Thales

Published on Jan 24, 2019




> The Thales “Autonomous train” project in partnership with Albtal-Verkehrs-Gesellschaft in Karlsruhe is one of the most complete projects seen in terms of challenges (time, complexity, result, etc.) but also diversity in terms of technology.
> 
> In Mid-December 2018, the first trials in GoA3 in the Karlsruhe depot were successfully performed confirming Thales capabilities and technologies as being real assets in order to deliver quicker and to help our customer to improve their railway network.

----------


## Airicist

TIRIS – big data analytics for intelligent decisions

Published on Jun 5, 2019




> TIRIS is Thales’ Big Data Analytics platform for the transportation industry. It takes advantage of technologies such as the Industrial Internet of Things, which offers connectivity between assets, cloud-based solutions, which offers storage and processing capabilities, and data analytics with artificial intelligence, to create insights from small and big data sources. This technology agnostic foundation is used to support the implementation of predictive maintenance and asset intelligence techniques. This digital product enables Thales to offer a range of services – from advisory, insights, data science, delivery of Proof-of-Concepts, predictive maintenance  and operations support. 
> 
> TIRIS uses TransVerse, Thales Transportation Digital Platform which takes advantage of the experience of Guavus and Thales Digital Platform. TIRIS is part of Thales Transportation Asset Management Digital Services offer and its goal is to support the railway industry in their maintenance and operations challenges by: 
> • Improving operational efficiency and control total cost of ownership; 
> • Meeting stringent safety and service criteria in transport; 
> • Minimizing service interruptions as well as train downtimes

----------


## Airicist

The path to an autonomous train - Thales Talk

Published on Jul 3, 2019




> Replay the talk of Walter Kinio, our VP Research and innovation, Ground Transportation @UITP2019
> 
> Are you ready for the Disruption?
> 
> Autonomous trains and enhanced Artificial Intelligence capabilities are coming to Metros and faster than we think. Autonomy enhanced transit will be here before fully autonomous cars are on the road and we need to ask ourselves what we are going to do with them.
> 
> The new technologies will transform the relationships between metro operators, cities and citizens. Get ready to ride the wave!

----------


## Airicist

Artificial Intelligence in rail - Thales Talk

Published on Jul 3, 2019




> Replay the talk of Amaury Jourdan, our VP Chief Technical Officer, Ground Transportation @UITP2019
> 
> Artificial Intelligence (AI) is now a booming area in enterprise applications for three reasons: affordable infinite computing power, availability of large amounts of data, and proven ability to generate business value, pioneered by GAFAMs.
> 
> How is it going to impact both Rail Operations and Rail systems? 
> 
> Why should we invest and develop “trustable” AI solutions compatible with usage in safety & mission critical systems?

----------


## Airicist

"What can autonomy ao for raiways?"

March 2, 2021

----------


## Airicist

hales Autonomy for Main Line Rail

Mar 24, 2021




> Thales pioneered automatic trains more than 30 years ago. Now we are pioneering autonomous trains.

----------


## Airicist

Autonomy RailBot- Thales

Mar 24, 2021

----------

